# Free Shipping on all Kobo readers



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

I needed a dedicated ePub reader (and one that I can read in the dark) and have been shopping around for a good upgrade to my 1st-gen nook. After some searching and comparing, I found the Kobo Aura, which currently has a price reduction and offers free shipping as part of the Back to School promo. All Kobo ereaders (including the new Kobo Glo HD) are eligible for free shipping. Offer ends Aug. 24th
https://us.kobobooks.com/


----------

